# Haare freistellen



## theteletubie (2. April 2010)

Hallo leute,
ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich versuche schon den ganzen nachmittag die haare von dem Bild freizustellen um si emir "aufzusetzen"
Könnt ihr mir evtl helfen bzw tipps geben wie es funktioniert? Ich komm wirklich nicht mehr weiter.

http://www.emo-site.com/images/emo-boys/emo-boy.jpg


----------



## Leola13 (2. April 2010)

Hai,

vor dem weissen Hintergrund sollte das doch schon mit Auswahl - Farbbereich auswählen funktionieren, ggf. eine wenig mit der Tonwertkorrektur nachhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (3. April 2010)

...oder einfach und schnell erfolgreich suchen.
Hier eine schnelle Auswahl:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...-h-video-training-und-ebook-zum-download.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/349129-hilfe-bei-haare-freistellen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/300268-freistellen-von-fell.html


----------



## Sg (7. April 2010)

Hi ich hab dir mal ganz schnell die Auswahl gemacht  



Funktioniert am einfachsten in dem du erstens eine grobe Auswahl erstellst des Kopfes mit den Haaren dann die weißen Bereiche per Tonwertkorrektur als Weißpunkte definierst. 
Und anschließend auf den Hintergrund per Multiplizieren anwendest.
Anschließend hast du noch das Model als eigenständige Ebene über dieser.
Dort nimmste einen weichen Pinsel und radierst in der Maske die Haarspitzen weg nach dem du die gesamte Auswahl schon erstellt hast ohne Haarspitzen.
Fertig  
Gruß


----------

